# Packing honey



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't put anything between the jar and the lid. I use glass canning jars and the two-piece lid has a rubber gasket. Tightened firmly by hand my jars have never leaked. I don't worry about food security since I sell all of my honey direct, so I do not use seals. I know that you can buy some kinds of lids which have the pressurized safetly seals, they adhere to the rim of the jar when the lid is placed on the jar. Not sure what size/type jar you are using but you might be able to find some if you're interested in those.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

They have lids for honey jars that have the self sealing inserts. But what a pain and so un-necessary if you sell your product direct. If they don't seal perfectly expect to get a customer return. The main purpose is to prevent some deliquent type to add something harmful (like tylenol and gerber had happen) that would harm your customers. If the lids are tight on any commercial made container nothing is necessary to prevent leaks. Cotton or Gauze, now that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks a lot for your reply, though I am not worried about that, im selling my honey through friends and family so there wouldnt be a chance of that, but scary though.

I put gauze right now because I left 10 jars in the kitchen for a day and I found ants in the lining inside the cap which is not good for buisness either!

Thanks a lot again
Danny


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Huh?

What kind of jars are you using?


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

I use these jars that come from del monte, its those really expensive fancy peach jars.

Danny


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

D- I do not see the need to do anything extra. If the jars are clean ants will not find the jar. The lid could not possibly have been tight. Screw the lid on the top and nothing can get in or out. If you think gauze will keep ants out, I would disagree and say it could only add to risk.

On the other hand, you can add some kind of fabric over top of the screw band as a decoration. 

Large operators with drums of honey use a gasket to help seal the drum but this is not so with a jar of honey.


----------

